# I really stink



## rapid fire (Oct 17, 2012)

Set up today over a very hot white oak I found.  Looks like pigs have been under it, but there's no pigs on this property.  Had a number of small deer come through this morning, but no shooters.  Those small deer this morning had tripped the green light in my brain.  At 4:45 this afternoon, I had 4 does come in.  2 from the front and 2 from the back.  The ones in back smelled me and eased back off up the ridge.  The ones out front slowly made their way in to my tree.  At 15 yds, I had the biggest of the 2 broadside.  Well, you guessed it, shot low again and just barely nicked her leg.  I haven't missed the bullseye on target this week, but for some reason, I can't get my elevation right on deer.  Those 2 eased off and not 10 minutes later, I had a 120" 10 point come in on a string.  At 10 yards, I let fly. Right Over His Back.  He hopped off as I grabbed another arrow.  At 30 yards, I lined up and let one more fly.  It was headed perfectly for his good stuff and he performed some sort of matrix move to get out of the way.  I had to get down and gather my arrows and still had 4 more deer come in on me before dark.  What an evening.  Now if I could just hit them.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Oct 17, 2012)

Hate it that you missed, but it sounds like you had a great hunt. Your definitely in a good spot. Keep after them. Bet you will get one the next time out.


----------



## deadend (Oct 17, 2012)

Only a few more days until rumpus time is over and you can put the heat on one!


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 18, 2012)

deadend said:


> Only a few more days until rumpus time is over and you can put the heat on one!



Many of these amazing folks don't grab any other weapon, they just don the orange!


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 18, 2012)

It's in Cobb.  It's bow or nothing.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 18, 2012)

All I've got to say is those are some mighty lucky deer.
Any other day would have probably been a different story.


----------



## the ben pearson hunter (Oct 18, 2012)

If it makes you feel better...you make me feel better about missing two this season


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 18, 2012)

Keep after em.  Need to load up that truck....


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 18, 2012)

deadend said:


> Only a few more days until rumpus time is over and you can put the heat on one!



What is that?


----------



## johnweaver (Oct 18, 2012)

Mark you are just going thru a Spell of bad luck.  Don't worry about it just keep trying.  We know from your past success that it is going to come together any day now.


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 18, 2012)

But at least you are seeing them and getting a chance to shoot!!!!  

did you drive your new truck to the property?????

maybe Schley Cty this weekend will be the ticket for me too!!!!


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 18, 2012)

Hang in there Mark you will pull through a rough spell for sure. We all have had them.

I am sure this won't work for everyone but during a tough period for me a number of years ago I began to envision the path of the arrow through the animal and concentrated on the exit point rather than the point of impact. Kind of like shooting between two limbs or through a small hole in some brush. You know how you can always make those shots?  Worked for me and I still do that to this day. 

Good luck to you and I bet we are seeing some big critter laying next to you soon.


----------



## teethdoc (Oct 22, 2012)

Do like me and get training wheels and 80% letoff


----------



## deadend (Oct 22, 2012)

Jake Allen said:


> What is that?



Time to quit playing around and sling hot lead and bad intentions.


----------



## hunter rich (Oct 22, 2012)

Jake Allen said:


> What is that?



Its basically play time, a rumpus room is a place for children to play noisy games and have fun so rumpus time is the time spent playing kids games...like bow hunting?


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 22, 2012)

hunter rich said:


> Its basically play time, a rumpus room is a place for children to play noisy games and have fun so rumpus time is the time spent playing kids games...like bow hunting?



Yall back off him.  He's a nice guy even if he needs training wheels and a gun.  Actually I toted the gun this evening, but didn't see anything.  Daddy popped a doe.


----------



## deadend (Oct 22, 2012)

Got training wheels on my gun


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Oct 24, 2012)

I feel your pain Rapid Fire. Been there and done that a bunch of times myself. Seems like I always choke when the big deer are standing there...  It'll happen.  Just keep after it.


----------

